# Expired English test(IELTS) for citizenship(naturalisation )?



## Talat (May 31, 2014)

Hi All,
I am soon to apply my citizenship(naturalisation ).i passed my IELTS from Dubai (UAE)in 2012 before coming to UK on spouse visa.
last year i got my ILR on my expired IELTS.it was expired at that time when i applied my ILR and they accepted it.
my Question is , 
can i still use that expired IELTS for my naturalisation(citizenship)application or i have to take another test? 
your replies will be really appreciated. 
Regards
Shah


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

> If you’re applying for citizenship and took the test before 6 April 2015, your qualification will still be accepted even after it’s expired.


 https://www.gov.uk/english-language/approved-english-language-qualifications
So you should be in the clear. But you should verify it on the naturalisation guidance.
Form AN says under 1.22


> I met the knowledge of language and life requirement to qualify for settlement on or after 28th October 2013


 so if it's the case, you should be fine.


----------



## Talat (May 31, 2014)

Many thanks Joppa..
that saves my money from taking another test.
I have got few questions regarding form.
Hope you can help on that .
it says on form 1.26 awarding body
what that will be?
Cambridge English?city &guilds?pearson or trinity college? and tile of qualification and level of qualification. .award reference number..
Q; Another question ..i came to UK on 02/11/2012..old rule...so the 3 years period will be on 02/11/2015..can i apply anytime after 02/11/2015?

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Whoever awarded your certificate. What does it say on the top? Title, Ref # - both should be on certificate.
You can apply three years after your arrival, so from 2nd November 2015.


----------



## Talat (May 31, 2014)

Question of Absence from UK?does it counts as my normal holidays out from UK also..i mean i was out in 3 years like ..28 days..than around 60 days and 28 days in 3 years..how is this going to work?
Do i need to mention this on form aswell.
Thanks


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Should be fine, you are allowed to be absent up to six months in the first two years and you cannot be absent more than 3 months in the last 12 months prior to your application, if I understand it correctly.

The only thing I'd like someone to confirm is that it *is* six months in the first two years, not three months per year?


----------



## Talat (May 31, 2014)

so do i have to mention it on form,


----------

